# Not the best around other pets



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Take treats with you next time so when she starts to act all crazy, you can refocus her back on you.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Take treats with you next time so when she starts to act all crazy, you can refocus her back on you.


Carol is right. Make yourself more exciting than the other dogs.

I've taught Timber to sit when we come up to other dogs and have a special treat for him when he does. That doesn't mean he can't visit, it has just helped him learn to be patient and wait to greet other dogs/people - most of the time anyway
He is still a puppy and sometimes the waiting is so hard


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 7 year old that does not like all other dogs. He, for the very first time became frustrated by two "new" dogs and he went after our Tucker. This was shocking to me. We are not sure if Tucker bumped into Shadow or not. Tucker and Shadow have never had any issue between them. Not even when eating marrow bones.

So...all this to say, work with a trainer and do not let this go on. I am now working with a trainer who is helping us through the behavior. It will be a long process, but I will not let this happen again. We are now working on the back away and impulse control. We are taking baby steps. Contact a trainer, you will be happy you did.

Shadow is usually fine with other dogs as long as they don't get in his face, but what I saw really, really, upset me. Tucker is fine and they both sleep, eat, and wrestle together as always.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you thought about enrolling her in puppy class? It is great for socialization. We are on our second set of puppy classes and will signing up for obedience next.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Have you also enrolled in any "puppy obedience" classes? I started my golden in a small class--we were one of 5, and we were the youngest. We then took a break, and worked on commands at home, on walks, and during social outings, and we took another "basic" obedience class where we were also one of about 5--and I was so proud of her, we were ahead of the curve, but that was fine, we worked on the commands because all the other dogs were such distractions! Now we mix it up from time to time by going to a drill class once a week or so. check and see what classes might be offered in your area--they're fun!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I was looking into a trainer but haven't seen much around here. Searching online lead me to some border collie breeder... was a bit confused there..

There is a person on Craigslist posting his training business but his phone number is from South Carolina. Not too sure about that. There was a business card at the shelter for a dog trainer. I'm suppose to show that the pup is getting spayed anyways so when I go back i'll ask them about that.

Petsmart is the only place I know of and i'm not too impressed. I like the idea of group classes but I will already have her sitting and probably laying down and hopefully coming by the time I have the money for a trainer. Hopefully have her started doing it out at the dog park with distractions too..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The puppy classes and puppy "obedience" classes will be very helpful. The one thing I forgot along the way is take time every day for the rest of their lives to practice. I was so focused on helping Tucker to overcome some minor issues he had that I let Shadow blow me off because he had always been so easy. We will be fine, but if you can work on this during the puppy stages, you will both be very happy, content and confident.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Petsmart is the only place I know of and i'm not too impressed. I like the idea of group classes but I will already have her sitting and probably laying down and hopefully coming by the time I have the money for a trainer. Hopefully have her started doing it out at the dog park with distractions too..


Google your area for dog training clubs. We have 2 in different parts of the county that have classes. Both are significantly cheaper than Petsmart.


----------

